# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Κόλληση οπτικών ινών

## toni31

Διάβασα ότι για να ενώσεις δύο κομμάτια οπτικής ίνας υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι:
  1. Με το μηχάνημα (fusion splicer)
  2. Με κονέκτορα (mechanical splicing)
  Όταν έχεις ένα καλώδιο 12αρι και θες να το τερματίσεις σε δύο patch panel 12αρια τουτέστιν 24 pigtail και για να σου κάνουν 24 κολλήσεις με το μηχάνημα ζητάνε 400-600€ τι κάνεις?
Έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος τους κονεκτορες?

----------


## ipago

Καλησπέρα.

Πρίν λίγα χρόνια είχα δοκιμάσει τους κονέκτορες αυτούς και ήταν της Legrand. Έχουν απώλειες σε σχέση με το splicer (ελεγμένο με Fluke). Για 100MBps OK αλλά για Gigabit μπορεί να μη σου περνάει πιστοποίηση.

Τα 400-600€ είναι πολλά (μιλάω καθαρά για την εργασία και όχι τα υλικά). Ρώτησε και αλλού, λογικά Θεσσαλονίκη θα έχει ηλεκτρολόγους να σχολούνται με το άθλημα και να διαθέτουν το όργανο.

Ρώτησε και Optronics ή την NSMARKET αν έχουν πουλήσει σε κανέναν στην περιοχή σου κανένα splicer.

----------


## SV1EDG

Τι ακριβώς σε ενδιαφέρει για τους κονέκτορες ? Αν είναι αξιόπιστοι ? Ή το κόστος ?

----------


## toni31

και τα δύο

----------


## nestoras

> Διάβασα ότι για να ενώσεις δύο κομμάτια οπτικής ίνας υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι:
>   1. Με το μηχάνημα (fusion splicer)
>   2. Με κονέκτορα (mechanical splicing)
>   Όταν έχεις ένα καλώδιο 12αρι και θες να το τερματίσεις σε δύο patch panel 12αρια τουτέστιν 24 pigtail και για να σου κάνουν 24 κολλήσεις με το μηχάνημα ζητάνε 400-600€ τι κάνεις?
> Έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος τους κονεκτορες?



Διαλεγεις αυτον με τα 400€ και κανεις τη δουλεια σου.

Κατα τη γνωμη μου δε θα ηταν φρονιμο να το κανεις μονος σου. Για να τοποθετησεις τους κοννεκτορες χρειαζεται ειδικο βαλιτσακι σετ με απογυμνωτες, τριβεια κτλ το οποιο για να το αποκτησεις πληρες θες κανενα χιλιαρικο. Με 8-10 χιλιαρικα αγοραζεις fujicura για splicing. Η συνδεση κοννεκτορα με το χερι εχει απωλειες 2-3 db ενω με το μηχανημα 0.1db (σκεψου τη διαφορα λογω λογαριθμικης κλιμακας). Με δυο κοννεκτορες "χεριου" εχεις αμεσως 5-6 db απωλειες (δηλαδη τη μιση της μισης αρχικης ισχυος). Για μικρες αποστασεις δεν εχει ιδιαιτερη σημασια γιατι ουτως ή αλλως πολλες φορες μπαινουν επιτηδες εξασθενητες για να μη "μπουκωνει" ο δεκτης. Σε μεγαλυτερες αποστασεις μπορει να εχεις προβλημα. 

Εσεις τι αποστασεις εχετε; Η ινα ειναι μονοτροπη ή πολυτροπη; Τα 400€ ειναι με τιμολογιο ή μαυρα; Τα pig tails ειναι δικα σας ή του συγκολλητη; Πιστοποιηση χρειαζεστε; Τα σημεια τερματισμου ειναι βολικα ή ειναι σε κανενα παταρι; Λασκα καλωδια στην ινα υπαρχουν ή ειναι τσιμα τσιμα; Ολα τα παραπανω ειναι παραγοντες που κανονικα πρεπει να ληφθουν υποψη στην τιμη της προσφορας.

----------

xsterg (22-09-18)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Διάβασα ότι για να ενώσεις δύο κομμάτια οπτικής ίνας υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι:
>   1. Με το μηχάνημα (fusion splicer)
>   2. Με κονέκτορα (mechanical splicing)
>   Όταν έχεις ένα καλώδιο *12αρι και θες να το τερματίσεις σε δύο patch panel 12αρια τουτέστιν 24 pigtail και για να σου κάνουν 24 κολλήσεις με το μηχάνημα ζητάνε 400-600€* τι κάνεις?
> Έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος τους κονεκτορες?



Αντώνη, κάτι δεν έχεις καταλάβει καλά...
ΓΙΑΤΙ να βάλεις pigtails σε patch panel και να τα κολλήσεις στην οπτική ίνα ??
απλώς κόβεις την ίνα με το splicer και την κουμπώνεις στον SC connector (ή οτιδήποτε άλλο τύπο panel έχεις).
Δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να κολλάς οπτικές...

.

----------


## nestoras

Σωτηρη, προφανως εννοει το pig tails που εχει επανω του ο κοννεκτορας. Το splicer δεν ενωνει απευθειας το βυσμα αλλα κολλαει ινα με ινα την ουρα του κοννεκτορα. Μετα μαζευεις τις ουρες μεσα στην κασετινα/τυμπανο για προστασια. Η ουρα του κοννεκτορα ειναι απαραιτητη για τη συνδεση επειδη ειναι σχετικα αρκετα ελαστικη σε σχεση με το σκετο γυαλακι που θα πηγαινε στον κοννεκτορα σε περιπτωση που η συνδεση γινει με το χειροκινητο σετ.

----------


## toni31

@SV1JRT & nestoras
Ο nestoras το εξήγησε καλά όχι ότι δεν γίνεται και αυτό που λέει ο Σωτήρης. Σωτήρη μήπως εννοείς όμως να μπουν fast connector FC (FC έχει το panel) για μικρότερο κόστος ή για καλύτερα? Εννοώ  να βγουν τα pigtail από το panel και να καρφωθούν τα FC

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτηρη, προφανως εννοει το pig tails που εχει επανω του ο κοννεκτορας. Το splicer δεν ενωνει απευθειας το βυσμα αλλα κολλαει ινα με ινα την ουρα του κοννεκτορα. Μετα μαζευεις τις ουρες μεσα στην κασετινα/τυμπανο για προστασια. Η ουρα του κοννεκτορα ειναι απαραιτητη για τη συνδεση επειδη ειναι σχετικα αρκετα ελαστικη σε σχεση με το σκετο γυαλακι που θα πηγαινε στον κοννεκτορα σε περιπτωση που η συνδεση γινει με το χειροκινητο σετ.







> @SV1JRT & nestoras
> Ο nestoras το εξήγησε καλά όχι ότι δεν γίνεται και αυτό που λέει ο Σωτήρης. Σωτήρη μήπως εννοείς όμως να μπουν fast connector FC (FC έχει το panel) για μικρότερο κόστος ή για καλύτερα? Εννοώ  να βγουν τα pigtail από το panel και να καρφωθούν τα FC



Παιδιά, κατ' αρχήν να πω ότι προσωπικά ΔΕΝ έχω εγκαταστήσει ποτέ οπτικές ίνες, οπότε αυτά που λέω μπορεί να μην ισχύουν.
 Έχω παρακολουθήσει το συνεργείο που έρχεται και εγκαθιστά τις οπτικές που χρειαζόμαστε (αρκετά συχνά θα έλεγα) και δεν τους έχω δει ποτέ να κολλάνε τις οπτικές ίνες. Απλά "γδέρνουν το πλαστικό κάλυμμα και σπρώχνουν την οπτική μέσα στον connector του patch panel. Μετά ασφαλίζουν τον connector με ένα κλιπ και τεστάρουν την απόδοση....
Μπορεί βέβαια να κάνω και λάθος !!

.

----------


## toni31

Και εγώ δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με το σπορ, αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι (όπως τα βρίσκω σε περιγραφές) fast connector. 
Αν τα λέω καλά και το κατάλαβα σωστά, το patch panel είναι έτσι και το συγκεκριμένο έχει και τα pigtail
HTB17QH2scuYBuNkSmRyq6AA3pXa1.jpg
κάνεις την κόλληση στα pigtail και έληξε.
Αλλιώς βγάζεις τα pigtail
HTB1BHIwiOMnBKNjSZFoq6zOSFXa1.jpg
μένει ο σύνδεσμος επάνω
HTB10TdGr98YBeNkSnb4q6yevFXat.jpg
και βάζεις fast connector
HTB1kz6.c29TBuNjy1zbq6xpepXaJ.jpgHTB1_7e0HpXXXXaqaXXXq6xXFXXXl.jpg
κατευθείαν πάνω στο καλώδιο.

Συμπέρασμα δικό μου, ότι αν έχεις 12αρι καλώδιο και πας να το κάνεις αυτό φοβάμαι ότι κάποια στραβή θα γίνει, ενώ με pigtail το βλέπω ποιο ασφαλές αλλά με μεγαλύτερο κόστος.

----------


## nestoras

Ρωτησα εναν γνωστο μου που εχει splicer και μου ειπε οτι οι fast connectors κοστιζουν περιπου 15+ € ο ενας, ενω ενας κοννεκτορας με το pigtail του κατω απο 4€. Τους εχουν εξελιξει αρκετα τους κοννεκτορες, οι απωλειες ειναι της ταξης του 1db. Αν αποφασισεις να το κανεις μονος σου θα χρειαστεις το ειδικο κοφτακι με τον δισκο, τον απογυμνωτη και ισοπροπυλικη αλκοολη (κανενα 200αρι περιπου). Η ποιοτητα της ενωσης σε σχεση με το splicing δε συγκρινεται ακομη. Το θετικο ειναι οτι αποφευγεις το βαλιτσακι με τα εργαλεια που χρησιμοποιουσαν παλιοτερα (γυαλοχαρτα, τριψιμο κτλ).

----------


## SV1EDG

Στο Post 5 είναι όλες οι απαντήσεις σου.

----------


## didilloo

Έχουν περάσει αρκετά χρόνια από το πέρας αυτής της συζήτησης αλλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν υπάρχει κάποιο κατάστημα ή εταιρία η οποία να ασχολείται με επισκευή οπτικών καλωδίων.


  Πρόκειται για ειδικό οπτικό καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιείται σε ιατρικό εξοπλισμό το οποίο κόπηκε ακριβώς στο σημείο ένωσής του με το τερματικό του (βύσμα του). 


  Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## vasilllis

> Έχουν περάσει αρκετά χρόνια από το πέρας αυτής της συζήτησης αλλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν υπάρχει κάποιο κατάστημα ή εταιρία η οποία να ασχολείται με επισκευή οπτικών καλωδίων.
> 
> 
>   Πρόκειται για ειδικό οπτικό καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιείται σε ιατρικό εξοπλισμό το οποίο κόπηκε ακριβώς στο σημείο ένωσής του με το τερματικό του (βύσμα του). 
> 
> 
>   Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.



Το google δεν βοήθησε;

----------


## matthew

> Πρόκειται για *ειδικό οπτικό καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιείται σε ιατρικό εξοπλισμό* το οποίο κόπηκε ακριβώς στο σημείο ένωσής του με το τερματικό του (βύσμα του).



Σε αυτή την περίπτωση επικοινωνείς κατευθείαν με την εταιρία που κατασκεύασε τον εξοπλισμό ή με εξειδικευμένους τεχνικούς ιατρικών μηχανημάτων.
Ειδικά σε ιατρικό εξοπλισμό δεν βάζει χέρι όποιος κι όποιος. Μπορεί μετά την επισκευή ή την αντικατάσταση του ειδικού καλωδίου που ανέφερες το μηχάνημα να χρειαστεί επαναρύθμιση (καλιμπράρισμα) καθώς και πιστοποίηση ότι λειτουργεί σωστά.

----------

mikemtb (30-03-22)

----------


## didilloo

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.


  Αναφέρω τα ακόλουθα:  



1)      Πρόκειται για καλώδιο ¨μεταφοράς ¨μόνο φωτός (όχι data) από την φωτεινή πηγή σε προσοφθάλμιο μικροσκόπιο.

2)      Το μηχάνημα είναι παλαιό (άνω της 10ετίας) και κινέζικο όποτε το Google ΔΕΝ βοήθησε
3)      Το ίδιο το καλώδιο δεν έχει φθορές απλά κόπηκε στη άκρη του το μεταλλικό βύσμα.

  Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.
  Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------

